# Carbonised Water?



## Bobtastic (10 Mar 2011)

Hi all, 

I was wondering if anyone had tried and/or has reason not to use carbonised water in Pico style micro tanks?

I was thinking of ways to introduce Co2 to a pico tank I've setup and though about pouring in an amount of sparkling water into the tank and wondered if anyone else has tried it and if it had a positive or negative effect?

Will it actually stay in the water column long enough to be used by the plants? Also will it's addition, and release from the surface cause a harmful rising and lowering of pH?

All thoughts/comments welcome (even "don't be stupid + reason")!


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Mar 2011)

amano used to do it before co2 into via diffusers was "invented".  not sure on if it works or not though.


----------



## Tom (10 Mar 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> All thoughts/comments welcome (even "don't be stupid + reason")!



Don't be stupid     You would need a hell of a lot of fizzy water, and would get pretty expensive.   

Tom


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Mar 2011)

Excel = CO2

Cheers,


----------



## Bobtastic (11 Mar 2011)

Always straight to the point! Obviously its nit as effective but would it actually work?


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2011)

Oh most definitely, unless you have plants in the pico that don't like Excel. Why shouldn't it work ? It does a decent job in much bigger tanks. This is not to say that fizzy mineral water won't work of course, but fizzy water doesn't suppress algae.

Cheers,


----------



## Bobtastic (11 Mar 2011)

I was meaning would fizzy water work, but you answered that too. I had forgotten about Excels ability to retard algae growth tho. Thanks for the info guys!

EDIT - Is Excel better or different than EasyCarbo?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (11 Mar 2011)

you can read takashi amonao's story about adding carbonated water here


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2011)

Yeah, that's right. Fizzy water has CO2 dissolved in it so it has to work. The only problem is keeping it from off gassing which you can help by putting a lid on it. 

For all intents and purposes Excel = EasyCarbo = Aqua Carbon. These are all just gluteraldehyde mixed in water.

Cheers,


----------



## Bobtastic (11 Mar 2011)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's right. Fizzy water has CO2 dissolved in it so it has to work. The only problem is keeping it from off gassing which you can help by putting a lid on it.
> 
> For all intents and purposes Excel = EasyCarbo = Aqua Carbon. These are all just gluteraldehyde mixed in water.
> 
> Cheers,



Grand! Cheers Clive.

I ask about the difference (Excel vs EC) as there is a considerable price difference between them on zee internet!


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Mar 2011)

It definitely works. Dose it at 1ml per 10L and see how it goes.


----------



## Bobtastic (11 Mar 2011)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> It definitely works. Dose it at 1ml per 10L and see how it goes.



Can you confirm what works? Excel/EC or fizzy water.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Mar 2011)

Sorry, fizzy water. Of corse Excel and EC work too.


----------



## bigmatt (11 Mar 2011)

1ml per 10ml @ 25p for 2000ml of cheap fizzy water seems very cost effective for pico tanks compared to liquid carbon products... Given the probs with off gassing how often does it have to be dosed?
Matt


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mar 2011)

I bottle of fizzy water contains ~4000ppm CO2. Isn't it a little bit algae friendly method to add CO2?


----------



## bigmatt (13 Mar 2011)

4000ppm of what?


----------



## Bobtastic (13 Mar 2011)

Of Co2 I would imagine? I would also like to know the dosing frequency. Is it 1ml per day?


----------



## Bobtastic (15 Mar 2011)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> Given the probs with off gassing how often does it have to be dosed?
> Matt



Does anyone know the answer to this? As I fancy giving it a try.

Also would cling-film be a good enough barrier to prevent to must gas off?


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Mar 2011)

Just try it mate, it's not going to hurt and you'll be able to give everyone the answer that no-one seems to know....


----------



## vauxhallmark (15 Mar 2011)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Just try it mate, it's not going to hurt and you'll be able to give everyone the answer that no-one seems to know....



Heheh - well done!


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Mar 2011)

BTW, I dosed it daily.


----------



## Bobtastic (15 Mar 2011)

Well I have aquired a bottle of fizzy water and I have a half empty bottle of Nutrafin plant fertiliser too which I'll use for food.


----------

